# Tart Cherry - New label



## SB Ranch (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm getting a little bit more creative with my labels although some my not approve ofthe content...Well, at least it's not a pic of a dead deer!


I finally get to use my Vargas pics a long awaited oportunity








*Edited by: SBRanch *


----------



## SB Ranch (Nov 14, 2007)

The "Amarone Kid with his horse Raisin" ride the range of the Baumgartner Ranch... Hey, I'm having some fun now!


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 14, 2007)

SB, Sexy and is that you ?


Ramona


----------



## SB Ranch (Nov 14, 2007)

The little guy on the pony is my Dad in the early 1940's. He has been wanting me to make him a label for his wine.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 14, 2007)

Very nice, what is that above the "d" in fortified?


----------



## Joanie (Nov 14, 2007)

wade said:


> Very nice, what is that above the "d" in fortified?



Get your glasses out, Wade! It says "Vargas"!


----------



## Joanie (Nov 14, 2007)

SB, the first one is such a "guy" label! hehe

Love your dad on the pony!!! He's so little his feet are nowhere near the stirrups! 

If you send me just the photo, I can clean up the cracks from where it was folded.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 14, 2007)

Joan, are you sure as it dont like like it to me.


----------

